
Coding the Matrix – Linear Algebra using Python 3 from Brown (2014) - carlosgg
https://cs.brown.edu/video/channels/coding-matrix-fall-2014/?page=2
======
carlosgg
Starts on Page 2 at the bottom and moves up. Half of this course was taught on
Coursera in 2013.

Book on Amazon, Kindle version $3: [https://www.amazon.com/Coding-Matrix-
Algebra-Applications-Co...](https://www.amazon.com/Coding-Matrix-Algebra-
Applications-Computer/dp/0615880991)

